# What was I thinking?.....



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

I've accepted a position as a prep cook - I start monday.  What was i thinking after being out of the kitchen for 6 wonderful years? is this industry like crack? you just keep going back?.....  
I've told the owner I will only work mornings mon - fri. I do not want the stress of running the kitchen at all. it's kind of a crap shoot anyways, an Italian buffet with a la carte items also. the owner has owned 2 other restaurants for 4 years( they're still open) - prior to that he owned pet shops.
but if he wants to toss his money my way I guess I'll take it. But the minute I have to take over ordering and scheduling it'll be adios. My husband has a job that's stressful enough for both of us. :bounce: 
wish me luck.....
kat


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Best of luck Kat. If all works out you'll have the best job. Relatively stress free prep work in so far as no added responsibilities and you're doing M-F in the am. Congratulations, it ought to be fun. I wouldn't mind getting back myself!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Good luck Kat,

Enjoy yourself.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Good luck Kat. Getting paid by the hour. Now that's nice.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

thanks guys, i'll keep you posted on how the position is. i'm going to give it a shot, if it doesn't work out - no big deal. at least i'll have gotten my fix!!!!!  
kat


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Kat - LOL with heartfelt understanding! I had to move myself to the country to get away from the addiction  

It will be fabulous! Just get someone else to do the onions.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

so..... the first day at work wasn't bad. salad bar prep, mindless stuff, but some one has to get paid to do it. the head chef's last comment of the day? it's so nice to be working with some one who knows what they're doing. now i feel all warm and fuzzy.  actually he's not bad, even tempered, been around. we actually worked at some of the same places at different times. small world. 
i didn't feel warm and fuzzy enough to work a double when the kid who was supposed to show at 2 didn't come in though.
kat


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

and on the second day of work...... my body remembered muscles that haven't been used in years. i need another yoga workout..... need to stretch the kinks back out....... ouch, ouch, ouch  
kat


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

and on the 8th day my body said "if you don't leave now you're going to drop." so i did. i hadn't been in a kitchen in 6 years and it caught up with me - big time. just wasn't used to those 6-7 hr. shifts with no break. it really bites to knowthat you can no longer do the job you once enjoyed. i guess all the previous years of hard labor in the kitchens took more of a toll on my body than i realized. i mean really what does it mean when your blood pressure shoots to 150/100 and the heart rate goes up to 160 beats/minute anyways? 
kat


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Kat you're scaring me :suprise: Our finances are getting tight with the addition of a new car, more insurance and higher gas etc. I have decided I need to get a Saturday job as well. In my mind I think no big deal, it's only one day and it might be fun to get back in a similar situation to you. Now I wonder if I will run into the same thing. After all compared to me :beer: :smoking: you're probably in great shape!


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

chrose,
depends on what your regular job is, if it's not too physical then you'll probably be alright. this was way too much, too quickly for this old broad(46)to handle - i hadn't done anything this physical in a long time - even the last cooking job i had was kind of a joke. i watched tv most of the time - served maybe 30-40 people my entire shift. the owner was more interested in his booze business. it could be all that :beer: and :smoking: from years ago caught up with me. :smiles:
and of course on this job one of the new hires was a no show and the other was a no show after 3 days. so i was doing way more than i was hired to do. not the owners' faults - they are great guys, they kept my son on as a bus boy with out any problem. i told them maybe later on i would go back for a couple of days, if they had enough help. 
kat


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

So, Kati girl, how is it going????


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

Kat, you say the current owner has had 2 other restaurants and prior,pet stores? umm, i was going to make some sort of soylent green joke, but the again maybe i shouldnt.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

nick, 
 wasn't that humans?!! 
as for the restaurant - it closed in april, the buffet concept didn't work, they kept throwing money into the pit, but.... so now my son (who was the busboy) needs a new job. ( he has to pay for the gas in the car somehow!) 
i really didn't think the restaurant would last as long as it did.
kat


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Kat, I just saw this thread for the first time. And in response to your wondering about the addictiveness of the industry: YES!!!!! I have been out of the kitchen for about 5 years now, and I still miss it. I know I'll never go back -- 10 years older than you, and waaaaaaaay out of shape -- but I want that rush.


----------



## crazytatt (Mar 5, 2006)

best of luck!

short of a blood transfussion, once f&b is in you, it is hard to keep out.


----------

